# My tanks



## nicpapa

Hey there...
Enjoy...

Some of mine aquascapes

180lt tank













This was for dennerle contest.





Hard water tank 90lt








.

And now the new projects ...
I try this year a dutch style, not finished in 180lt tank .










Some shrimp tanks.

10lt red cherry





80lt Sullawesi









40lt orange , blue pearl , snowball

























crs tanks













And yellow sthimp


----------



## John S

Some stunning tanks there.


----------



## Edvet

Welcome. Looks like you know what you are doing!


----------



## LondonDragon

Welcome to UKAPS nikos, great collection of aquascapes


----------



## nicpapa

Thanks guys ... 
If it posible can anyone change my name to nicpapa ? 

An update of some tanks... 

The dutch 
Waiting some plants to grow after cut them. 
Temp rise , at 29c... 









































And shrimps..


----------



## Mark Green

Wow..... These are really amazing, like the plant placement in "The Dutch"

Welcome to ukaps, hope to see a journal in the future...


----------



## Ryan Thang To

really nice. i too love the love Dutch. good work. 

cheers
ryan


----------



## Dantrasy

What a post! How long have you been in the hobby? Any comp entries?


----------



## alex08

Now that's a fine collection of tanks!
Full of life, full of color, keep it up!


----------



## plutonow

nikos said:


> The dutch


Nice, very nice but with Erio looks better 
What You using for taking photos?
Best regards


----------



## nicpapa

Thanks guys.. 



Dantrasy said:


> What a post! How long have you been in the hobby? Any comp entries?


Τhe first is from comp entries... 
I begin in 2011-2012. 
Iam still learning...  



plutonow said:


> Nice, very nice but with Erio looks better
> What You using for taking photos?
> Best regards



I have a nikon d3100 for photos. 
I dont like the erios flower, they hide the others plants..


----------



## Mark Green

Hi Nikos
Nice top 10 finish with AGA 2014 for " Roots " very nice.


----------



## Sarpijk

Hi Nick good to see you here as well! I had asked you in the past about the name of the plant that grows emerged in your crs tank. Would you be as kind as to answer here?


----------



## Tim Harrison

Great scapes the first two are my favourite.


----------



## nicpapa

Sarpijk said:


> Hi Nick good to see you here as well! I had asked you in the past about the name of the plant that grows emerged in your crs tank. Would you be as kind as to answer here?


I dont remember when you asked me?  
Its Hygrophila corymbosa


----------



## nicpapa

Update
Tanks...

shrimps: crs
co2 : -----
Gh :5-6
Kh :0-1
ph: 6.4- 6.6
Tds : 130
Νο3: 0-5 ppm
Mineral: salty shrimp mineral gh+
Λίπανση:------
substrate: Akadama
Liters:  30
lights: 1 osram 28watt
light for : 10hours
Temp: now 26-27 c winter 22c
water change: 1/3 week
plants: Echinodorus bleheri,Hygrophila corymbosa,Microsorum pteropus,Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv',Monosolenium tenerum,Staurogyne repens,Vallisneria sp. Gigantea,Vallisneria nana,Blyxa japonica,Cabomba furcata,Hydrocotyle leucocephala,Bolbitis heudelotii,Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica',java mos.













shrimps: neocaridina davidi var. red cherry
co2 : 24hours, ~1b/s
Gh :6
Kh :4
Ph :6.6
Tds :150
Νο3: 5-10 ppm
Mineral: ----
Ferts : diy ferts
substrate : white sand
liters: 10
lights : 1 led 7watt
lights period: 12hours
temp: 29-30
water change: 1/3 week
plants:  Utricularia graminifolia,Potamogeton gayi,Elatine triandra,Eriocaulon cinereum,Fissidens fontanus





Shrimps: Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue (blue pearl)
co2 : 24hours.~1b/s
Gh :6
Kh :4
Ph :6.6
Tds :150
Νο3: 5-10 ppm
Mineral: ----
Ferts : diy ferts
substrate : white sand , akadama , and quartz gravel.

liters: 36
light: 28watt for 3 tanks
light period: 12hours
tem: 27 C now and winter 23c
water change :  1/3 week
plants: Tonina sp. 'Belem',Rotala rotundifolia,Pogostemon erectus,LAGAROSIPHON MADAGASCARIENSIS,Hydrotriche hottoniiflora,emianthus micranthemoides ,Hemianthus callitrichoides,Eriocaulon cinereum,Cabomba furcata,CALLITRICHE TERRESTRIS,Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae,Eleocharis acicularis,Hygrophila pinnatifida,
Ludwigia sp.Super red,Eleocharis parvula.





shrimps: Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white (snowball)
co2 :  24 hours .~1b/s
Gh :6
Kh :4
Ph: 6.6
Tds :150
Νο3: 5-10 ppm
Mineral: ----
fert: diy ferts
substrate :  quartz gravel.

liters: 36
lights : 28watt for 3 tanks
light period: 12hours
temp : 27c now and winter 23c.
water change :  1/3 week
plants: Tonina fluviatilis,Rotala wallichii,Rotala macrandra, Rotala macrandra 'Mini,Riccardia chamedryfolia,Ranunculus inundatus,Nymphaea red, Myriophyllum tuberculatum,Ludwigia inclinata,Eriocaulon setaceum,Eriocaulon cinereum,Didiplis diandra,Hedyotis Salzamani, Elatine Hydropiper,Hydrocotyle tripartita.





shrimps: neocaridina davidi var orange
co2 :  24 hours~1b/s
Gh :6
Kh :4
ph:6.6
Tds :150
Νο3: 5-10 ppm
Mineral: ----
fert: diy ferts
substrate :  quartz gravel.
liters: 36
lights : 28watt for 3 tanks
light period: 12 hours
temp : 27c now and winter 23c.
water change :  1/3 week
plants : Staurogyne sp.,Riccardia chamedryfolia,PERSICARIA SP. 'KAWAGOEANUM,,Ludwigia arcuata,Glossostigma elatinoides,Elatine triandra,Ammannia pedicellata,Flame Moss,Rotala 'Bonsai',Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'





shrimps: neocaridina davidi var yellow
co2 : 24h.~1b/s
Gh :6
Kh :4
Ph:6.8
Tds :150
Ph 6.8
Νο3: 5-10 ppm
Mineral: ----
substrate :  quartz gravel and seachem flourite
liters: 50
lights : 8watt
light period: 12 hours
temp : 27c now and winter 23c.
water change :  1/3 week
plants: Murdannia sp. 'Red', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne cordata, Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica', Marsilea hirsuta,Alternanthera reineckii, Hydrocotyle verticillata, HYGROPHILA CORYMBOSA 'ANGUSTIFOLIA', Fissidens fontanus , Willow Moss,Echinodorus tenellus.





shrimos: sulawesi cardinal
co2 :----
Gh :7
Kh :6
Ph : 8.2-8.5
Tds :140
Νο3: 0-5 ppm
Mineral: salty shrimp mineral 8,5
ferts: ----
substrate :gravel quartz
liters: 80-90
lights : 18 watt t8
light periods: 12 hours
temp : now 29-30winter 27-28
water changes : 20lt.week
plants :Anubias barteri var. nana 'Marble'














dimensions: 100cm*40cm*45cm
Liters: 180

fish: ~20 hemigrammus bleheri , 5 bushy nose pleco
Others: red cherry

Substrate : quartz gravel and litle seachem flourite

light: 2x39 t5 osram και 2 x21w t5 osram 
light period:10 hours
Filters :2 ecco pro 2036
water parameters 
pH:5,8-6,0  to 6,8-7,00
Gh: 5
ΚΗ: 3
ΝΗ3: 0
ΝΟ2: 0
ΝΟ3: 10-20
Po4 5ppm
fe 0.5 ppm

ferts: Ει
3grK2so4
2 gr Kno3
2 ml fleet enema
1 gr tnc trace

CO2: 11 hours , with external diffuser,when the light closed , a external filter start to remove the co2. 
food: flakes, and others shrimp food for the catfish

water changes : 50 -70 % every week 





dimensions: 100cm*30cm*30cm
Liters: 90

fish:  platys
Others: orange shrimps

Substrate : quartz gravel  
light: 1 x21w t5 osram 
light period:8 hours
Filters :1 fluval 206
water parameters 
pH:7.8
Gh: 24
ΚΗ: 22
ΝΗ3: 0
ΝΟ2: 0
ΝΟ3: 5-10
Po4 2ppm
fe 0.1 ppm

ferts: Ει
1grK2so4
1 gr Kno3
1 ml fleet enema
0.3 gr tnc trace

CO2: 24 hours 

water changes : 50 every week


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, Wonderful Aquascapes  Fab shrimp too


----------



## nicpapa

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Nicpapa, Wonderful Aquascapes  Fab shrimp too



Thanks Roy.


----------



## nicpapa

Videos.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

wow! amazing. wish i can see that in person


----------



## nicpapa

And shrimp tanks


----------



## Andy D

Excellent!


----------



## Greenfinger2

legytt said:


> wow! amazing. wish i can see that in person




So do I Its Wonderful


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa,


----------



## Zoe

I love the second to last one! Amazing plants


----------



## nicpapa

Update of mine shrimps tanks 

Update





































































I try one cheap home led for plants grown and it looks good. 
















bacoba furcata  in crs tank without co2. 
Its not red but growing fine. 








sullawesi


----------



## nicpapa

The dutch scape i send it to aga contest... 
Some photos ...


----------



## parotet

Hi

Stunning tanks! What is the green plant in the middle of the last picture?

Jordi


----------



## nicpapa

parotet said:


> Hi
> 
> Stunning tanks! What is the green plant in the middle of the last picture?
> 
> Jordi


Its tonina sp belem


----------



## nicpapa

Boring the shrimp tanks only with plants , and i add some woods and stones.
I moved plants to other tanks .


----------



## Paul Kettless

Some amazing scapes there, put my first attempt to shame....


----------



## nicpapa

Today i make the maintenance of the tank , some trims and replant the plants. 
I have a piece of wood , and drop there the new water. 
Today i move some plants, and i want to remove this wood, and i found under the wood small babies. 
The ancistrus born....  
I saw 6-7 babies, and a lot of snails  under the wood, maybe the snails eat the eggs..


----------



## nicpapa

Today i found new eggs...


----------



## Smells Fishy

Enjoyed looking through your pictures.


----------



## MossMan

really enjoyed reading this thread. Nice tanks!


----------



## nicpapa

Some photos i send to aga.


----------



## parotet

Wow... Impressive tank, congrats!
I love the repetition pattern with some plants and the way some of them are shaped. Just one question: have you used rocks to bank the substrate and achieve such a steep slope?

Jordi


----------



## PARAGUAY

I agree with Jordi , looking fantastic


----------



## nicpapa

parotet said:


> Wow... Impressive tank, congrats!
> I love the repetition pattern with some plants and the way some of them are shaped. Just one question: have you used rocks to bank the substrate and achieve such a steep slope?
> 
> Jordi


Thanks. 
No i dont use anything for the slope , the only wood in the tank is this one that born the plecos. 
Substrate is flat.


----------



## banthaman.jm

Enough said.
Jim


----------



## a.aurel

very nice


----------



## plutonow

Hi, 180l tank is stunning, light is not so high for this plant, a lot PO4 and their look fantastic.
I was not able to recognise this plant (syngonanthus?):


nicpapa said:


>



I Hope You will success in contest.


----------



## nicpapa

plutonow said:


> Hi, 180l tank is stunning, light is not so high for this plant, a lot PO4 and their look fantastic.
> I was not able to recognise this plant (syngonanthus?):
> 
> 
> I Hope You will success in contest.


Nope its eriocaulon setaceum.


----------



## plutonow

nicpapa said:


> Nope its eriocaulon setaceum.


Thanks but, this is not looks like "ordinary" E. Satecum but more like Eriocaulon setaceum ''kimberly'.
This first one is bigger dimensions, but I can be wrong.
http://www.tbs-aqua.com/encyclopaedia/plant?plantID=773
Nice healthy plant.


----------



## BruceF

This is a great tank.  It kinda highlights what is wrong at AGA these days.  I was sorry to hear they wanted to do a Dutch Category by the ‘rules’. This tank should rate much higher but they really don’t have a place for this anymore. (sorry if this is too editorial)


----------



## GillesF

Beautiful aquariums. Question: your CO2 is quite high on your Dutch tank. How do you improve oxygenation for your fish?


----------



## nicpapa

BruceF said:


> This is a great tank.  It kinda highlights what is wrong at AGA these days.  I was sorry to hear they wanted to do a Dutch Category by the ‘rules’. This tank should rate much higher but they really don’t have a place for this anymore. (sorry if this is too editorial)


I know that before i post it to Aga contest. 
I dont follow the rules... 
If you can see the top3 have big tanks.  
In my tank i have more species than those tanks. 
I done what i like , and not follow rules...


----------



## nicpapa

GillesF said:


> Beautiful aquariums. Question: your CO2 is quite high on your Dutch tank. How do you improve oxygenation for your fish?


How you know that my co2 is high?


----------



## nicpapa

plutonow said:


> Thanks but, this is not looks like "ordinary" E. Satecum but more like Eriocaulon setaceum ''kimberly'.
> This first one is bigger dimensions, but I can be wrong.
> http://www.tbs-aqua.com/encyclopaedia/plant?plantID=773
> Nice healthy plant.


Haha ok i dont know , i believe thath is satecum.


----------



## GillesF

nicpapa said:


> How you know that my co2 is high?



Well, since your pH is below 6 I assume you're injecting quite a lot


----------



## plutonow

nicpapa said:


> I done what i like , and not follow rules...


I agree with that, I also follow this...


nicpapa said:


> Haha ok i dont know , i believe thath is satecum.


Yes it looks like (but this is simple to small for ordinary E.Satecum I know about dif. conditions but it is Even bigger then T. Sp. 'Belem', my E.Satecum was like this:



Sorry for so many question about one plan but, It looks fantastic.
PS
I found also _Eriocaulon_ sp. ''sao benedito''
http://www.tbs-aqua.com/encyclopaedia/plant?plantID=928
I do not understood origin of the name, but "sao bandito" it is cool name for plant "And this are my benditos!" hahaha
Cheers


----------



## nicpapa

GillesF said:


> Well, since your pH is below 6 I assume you're injecting quite a lot


In Shrimp tanks without co2 i have ph 6.2-6.4, in 180 lt the substrate is dirty , so it drop the ph , it help a lot and the low kh 2-3. 
I see more the fish than the ph , rummys  is sensitive to high co2, if co2 is high rummys hiding and stay behind the plants.


----------



## nicpapa

plutonow said:


> I agree with that, I also follow this...
> 
> Yes it looks like (but this is simple to small for ordinary E.Satecum I know about dif. conditions but it is Even bigger then T. Sp. 'Belem', my E.Satecum was like this:
> Sorry for so many question about one plan but, It looks fantastic.
> PS
> I found also _Eriocaulon_ sp. ''sao benedito''
> http://www.tbs-aqua.com/encyclopaedia/plant?plantID=928
> I do not understood origin of the name, but "sao bandito" it is cool name for plant "And this are my benditos!" hahaha
> Cheers



I keep it small, cut and replant.


----------



## plutonow

nicpapa said:


> I keep it small, cut and replant.


Ok, I will try it


----------



## nicpapa

The olders  now go around the tank and grow fast. 





Eggs takes 7 days at 26c , those are one day .


----------



## REDSTEVEO

nicpapa said:


> The dutch
> Waiting some plants to grow after cut them.
> Temp rise , at 29c...


The Dutch tank does it for me, looks amazing, something to emulate here.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO

ps I don't suppose you have got a plant list for the dutch tank?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## nicpapa

REDSTEVEO said:


> ps I don't suppose you have got a plant list for the dutch tank?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve



Plants in photos , on the post . 
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-tanks.37848/page-2#post-421038 
Are 
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo',Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', Eriocaulon setaceum, Proserpinaca palustris from Cuba, Anubias barteri var. nana, Lobelia cardinalis,Staurogyne repens, Pogostemon erectus, Vallisneria nana MARBLE,Rotala macrandra,Rotala sp. 'Green', Myriophyllum aquaticum,Tonina sp belem, Ludwigia sp. 'Super Red',limnophila aromatica ,Mayaca fluviatilis, Micranthemum umbrosum,Rotala wallichii, Ludwigia repens, Hygrophila polysperma,Cabomba furcata


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Hi nicpapa,

Thank you very much for taking the time to repost the plant list, sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread.

You certainly have some gorgeous looking plants there.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## nicpapa

Its time to change the aquascape... 
Waiting for babies pleco to grown . 
I made some plans out of the tank with rocks and wood i have. 
The problem is the high slope.


----------



## nicpapa

Playing with ferts.
I think that ca and mg make a big diferents at the size of leaves, and lowering the kh to 2.
Now im trying to fix Ar mini, and some green spots on rotala macrandra.
Plants take a nice colors.
I will try to reduce the trace to 0.1 from 0.5 (3 times a week )  and adding some seachem fe to see if there is any toxicity.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

oh wow. i love the colours

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Very cool. Love your new hardscape idea from previous update.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, Exquisite


----------



## nicpapa

Here is a video from my camera.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa , Fantastic Video Stunning plant colours and growth.Simply Exquisite 

I am truly Running out of words to explain


----------



## nicpapa

update


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, Stunning


----------



## nicpapa

I think i get beter grow and colors  when i lower the tnc trace and adding some fe from easy life. 
Adding some rummys to adjsust the group. 
I never saw this plant in picture 11 like this , it was growing with orange color.
You can see the diferents in Ar and rotala macranda new growns.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, This just keeps getting better


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Awesome tank!


----------



## PLANTASTIC

That is a awesome tank. Them plants are flourishing in there!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

Plants going fine.
Its now 3 weeks that i reduce the trace, and didnt see a negative effects on plants .
Ar mini grow very nice , and macranda .
How big is yours leaves on lobelia cardinalis mini ? 
Just for curious i put and measure them. 
I add a small red plants, i have in shrimp tanks was green now it growing red.
I think is rotala macrandra mini.

Some photos before and after of rAr mini.
before at 30/11/15




And today

























This plant  i cant understand it 
before it was pink now look the new leaves again the same.









Rotala macranda , grow nice with big leaves but it have some green spots.













And the measures


----------



## zozo

Stunning!!..  .. What i also like very much is that tiny detail of multi colored substrate.. It gives it a very natural forest floor look. Nice little detail doing so much..


----------



## Sarpijk

What type of Myriophyllum sp. do you have in the tank Niko? Is its Matogrossense or Aquaticum?


----------



## nicpapa

Sarpijk said:


> What type of Myriophyllum sp. do you have in the tank Niko? Is its Matogrossense or Aquaticum?


I think its Aquaticum.


----------



## LondonDragon

Stunning tanks, plant health is excellent  thanks for sharing and keep it up


----------



## andyone

Amazing, must take a lot of devotion to keep your tanks looking a beautiful as this an inspiration to all!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nicpapa

I add woods ... 

I need a biger tank. 










lobelia cardinalis mini ..


----------



## DanCR4

amazing fish tanks.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Very interesting effect, now each group has clearly defined border. Like it.


----------



## chrism

Yes, I do too  love the way it all flows...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBronsveld

Amazing plant growth!

Stunning tanks


----------



## nicpapa

Didnt like it , i change it...
After 5 hours , before a while i fill the tank .
So its a litle cloud.

I thinks its beter, wait to remove the rocks from the woods, and see what i do there.
I dont like the back of the tank , the anubias wood.
I ll see what i do.
In general i think its beter.
Some photos.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

I think it's better now. Previous version was too linear.


----------



## •Cai•

Beautiful tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland

One day I might be able to grow plants just like this....awesome....


----------



## nicpapa

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I think it's better now. Previous version was too linear.


Yes i think its beter now, we will see ..  

Some photos taked today with clear water.


----------



## nicpapa

a video , camera dont write corrects colors.


----------



## Ovidiu

Amazing gardens, especially the first pics with the 180 L tank. I had to downloaded the pics for inspiration 

Do you have a clip with the tank that's participating in AGA?

Congrats and keep up the good work. I enjoy seeing passionate people doing what they love.


----------



## nicpapa

15 days after setup. 
Plants doing fine, i have a litle algae atack on front glass. ( green spot) 
Only one plants dont grown and dont know why.. rotala vietnam , and rotala mini dont change easy the color, 
the top before i cut , was red green, i leave it for now and see with changing the ferts. 



.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nipapa, Stunning


----------



## nicpapa

Three weeks after the setup, plants going fine. 
Gsa disapear , rotala vietnam start growing. 
I take a photo with monte carlo , its tied on rock and growing very fast, i think its the easiest carpet plant.


----------



## aaron.c

These tanks are so amazing!!! Well done sir


----------



## nicpapa

Some changes in plants, i done today.
Rotala mini dont turn to red, and macrada still have slow grown and some holes.
Any tips for those plants?
Maybe next time i replace it....
There is no space for other plants, only the glass...


----------



## philipraposo1982

Stunning!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nickpapa, Exquisite 

I am running out of words to explain this truly stunning master piece


----------



## parotet

Awesome, probably not a strict Dutch tank but looking much more natural. I will definitely copy this in the future 

Jordi


----------



## LondonDragon

Feature on FB Gallery


----------



## Andy D

LondonDragon said:


> Feature on FB Gallery



Deservedly so! 

Stunning!


----------



## nicpapa

I made some changes.


----------



## •Cai•

Wow, absolutely cracking tank. Love it. Makes me want to try. Then I realise, no cai, you haven't the skill lol


----------



## nicpapa

water change today, i make  a big one to remove tannins from woods. 
Its take a lot of time, to heat the water before adding to the tank.


----------



## rodoselada

very nice (πολύ ωραίο φίλο), using blue bulbs?


----------



## nicpapa

rodoselada said:


> very nice (πολύ ωραίο φίλο), using blue bulbs?


Why note? Γιατι όχι ?


----------



## rodoselada

I just asked, I saw reflections in water


----------



## nicpapa

rodoselada said:


> I just asked, I saw reflections in water



Blue color dont grow plants ,but make your tank look more natural, it dont grow algae as i read in a lot of forums. 
If i use only white color lights , my plants look yellow. 
In this tank i use  for light one blue , two t5 at 6500k ,three red, and one at 4000k ,so its a compine of diferent kelvins and colors. g
The blue one its no name light. : ) 
its Just blue light.


----------



## rodoselada

it is very beautiful


----------



## parotet

nicpapa said:


> Blue color dont grow plants ,but make your tank look more natural, it dont grow algae as i read in a lot of forums.
> If i use only white color lights , my plants look yellow.
> In this tank i use  for light one blue , two t5 at 6500k ,three red, and one at 4000k ,so its a compine of diferent kelvins and colors. g
> The blue one its no name light. : )
> its Just blue light.


Is it actinic light? The one used for attracting insects?
My T5HO hood only holds two lights, but when I used a 10,000 K and a 6,500 K, the green colors were very sharp. Probably more natural than the classic 6,500 K. Now I use 8,500 K tubes.

Jordi


----------



## nicpapa

parotet said:


> Is it actinic light? The one used for attracting insects?
> My T5HO hood only holds two lights, but when I used a 10,000 K and a 6,500 K, the green colors were very sharp. Probably more natural than the classic 6,500 K. Now I use 8,500 K tubes.
> 
> Jordi


I dont know, its just blue.  
There is no company or info on the light. 

A small video , after 2 months of the setup, there is no space for plants.  



And here my sulawesi tank , at feeding time.


----------



## nicpapa

parotet said:


> Is it actinic light? The one used for attracting insects?
> My T5HO hood only holds two lights, but when I used a 10,000 K and a 6,500 K, the green colors were very sharp. Probably more natural than the classic 6,500 K. Now I use 8,500 K tubes.
> 
> Jordi



My mistake the blue one is Philips. 
Here is my light from front to back . 

Osram t5 39watt 865 6500k 2850 lm
Osram fluora t8 30w 1000 lm
Philips tld t8 18 watt, 400lm this is small , i add for try the blue and i like it . 

 
Osram 840 t5 39watt 4000 k 3100 lm
Grolux t5 39 watt 1050
Osram t5 865 6500 k 2850 lm


----------



## nicpapa

An update , i done a litle space , for l. pantanal... 
So i remove some plants and woods...
Any advice to do with pantanal?
I have only one plant, and i dont  want to loose it.
Trim and replant or waiting to grow the new plants?
Now its on surface,  if i leave it there is any problem with the upper leaves?


----------



## nicpapa

An update of my shrimp tanks. 

*neocaridina var yellow *









*Snowballs*








neocaridina var orange









*crs*





















*Caridina dennerli*

























*Topaz blue ( new species)  *















Some testing tanks 

Tank with  led 3 watt... 

Without filter and temp heater. 

There are 10 rcs , and begin to multiply. 





Tank 50 lt with  one 7watt  cheap led. 
Substrate is sand and gravel and under there is a litle layer of garden soil.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa. Superb


----------



## Elliot Downs

You have some pretty amazing looking tanks. Very jealous.


----------



## nicpapa

An update ... 
Pantanal growing... 
But its not take a goog color as i had see in aquascapes. 
Some of Lobelia cardinalis ,as you can see grow difererents. 
Two of them are very huge... 
And those are the same plants.


----------



## jag51186

That's just ridiculously beautiful!


----------



## nicpapa

Lobelia cardinalis mini


----------



## nicpapa

Truing a moss wall.
Anyone have an idea why pantanal bend leaves ?
Its only one stem.


----------



## nicpapa

video with shrimp tanks...


----------



## nicpapa

An updtate of 180lt


----------



## nicpapa

Bba attack ... 
Reasons ... 
Dirty filters. 
Lower water changes. 
Ancistrus dig the substrate when co2 run off. 

For a week  to remove bba. 
I clean filtres . 
Water changes every 2 days 50-60% 
I use hydrogen peroxide , thats i have , i dont want to buy excel as its beter. 
Clean plants , cut them , clean substrate and plant again. 
You can see in the photos some destroy algae. 
Its stop growing so it goes fine.


----------



## rebel

What an epic journey! Thanks for sharing your triumphs as well as your lows.


----------



## nicpapa

An update ... 
I finally catch  all my  rummys fish,  i move them to another tank. 
In this tank , i  add some neon cardinals, i want harlequins but i cant find. 
After i destroy the tank to cath the fish , some photos.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Wow that's super...


----------



## nicpapa

Today i get the fish...


----------



## GHNelson

Very nice....fantastic!


----------



## rebel

Ups or downs....Can't get enough of this tank! Keep them coming.


----------



## nicpapa

A small video


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Great, very nice colors in your tank! Like the fact you made "curtains" at sides just like dutch style requires.
One question: what is the bright green carpet plant next to a.mini? Is it elatine triandra?


----------



## nicpapa

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Great, very nice colors in your tank! Like the fact you made "curtains" at sides just like dutch style requires.
> One question: what is the bright green carpet plant next to a.mini? Is it elatine triandra?


Hi there.. 
Yes you are correct. its elatine..


----------



## nicpapa

Update of shrimp tanks...  
I change some tanks ... 
Those two are fresh , i scape them yesterday. 









I leave one small dutch 










A new home for sullawesi shrimps. 





Other easy tanks.


----------



## nicpapa

A video with 180lt



And shrimp tanks


----------



## BBogdan

Very nice colours.


----------



## hrishi007

Astounding is all I have to say


----------



## nicpapa

Going to try nature style in 180lt... and low tech...
I like George Farmer , easy and low tech tanks... 
All plants move to shrimp tanks... 
Just finish it, and water its not clear.


----------



## nicpapa

A small video with 180lt , i made some changes, but i need more gravel and rocks.


----------



## rebel

Lovely!  How many tanks do you  have?


----------



## nicpapa

rebel said:


> Lovely!  How many tanks do you  have?


Haha alot...  
I keep around 10 tanks, most of them with plants and shrimps..


----------



## Smells Fishy

I liked your video. Nice work with the editing.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Brilliant video. Instantly recall a forest. Also like how you made 3d effect with different branches and plants. I think it would be nice to have bright green plants at the back, so your branches would be clearly visible.


----------



## nicpapa

3 weeks after setup...


----------



## nicpapa

An update..


----------



## Ryan Thang To

nicpapa said:


> A small video with 180lt , i made some changes, but i need more gravel and rocks.



awesome video. i like the layout alot, tons of different plants in there


----------



## Tim Harrison

Great looking scape


----------



## nicpapa

I left from my city for a  ~1.5 month , for health problems, in family.
A friend care the tanks , only food every 3-4 days.
The 180lt tank was  without co2 and ferts.
I dont loose any of plants in this tank, but clado and bba grow.


















Shrimp tanks, when i leave there was 2-3 of float plants, and when i came , it was a night mare..
Loose a lot of plants, rotala mac, tonina, and erios, but pantanal , grow out of the tank.
But i found alive all my shrimps .

















































After one week  the 180lt , cleaning filters , substrate, water changes.,add co2 and some ferts. 




















In shimp tanks i left only the healty plants and they grow slowly..


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, Simply stunning scapes and plants and shrimp tanks


----------



## nicpapa

recovery plants in shrimp tanks...


----------



## nicpapa

update of tanks . 









Shrimp tanks .


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Looks much better


----------



## nicpapa

Update
Plants are fine, still bba on the woods and rocks.













Shrimp tanks begin to look nicer.


----------



## EdwinK

With your photography skills you can sell aquarium plants as salad.


----------



## nicpapa

update... 













































Another tank wiht a pair of ancistrus and lot of babys ... 













And the 180lt


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, Words fail me . ...  Well just one word for your work  Exquisite


----------



## nicpapa

100lt tank , one pair ancistrus, and a lot of babies 100-150. 
I had 20rummys , but after i left for 1.5 month i found only four. 
Filter is fluval 206, light 21watt osram 865, no co2 , and ferts when i  saw something wrong. 
There is a lot of bba, but it look great to this tank,and dont do anything . 

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## nicpapa

Shrimp tanks , rcs , snowball, orange. neocaridina
Light is 28 watt for 3 tanks. 
Diy ferts, co2 difuse in hang on filters. 
In rcs tank temp is very low , thats why the green algae on leaves temp is 18c.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, Your tanks are so cool


----------



## nicpapa

The 180lt nature style
Light is 2 x 39watt osram, and one red. 
Filter 2 ecco pro 2036 , and co2 cerge reactor. 
Fert diy , ~ Ei .


----------



## nicpapa

100 lt sulawesi tank .

Light 21 watt, use salty shrimp mineral 7.5.
Shrimps are 200++.


----------



## nicpapa

Last four tanks. 

First tank topaz blue shrimps, light is 7watt led the cheap one for home  , co2 difuse in hang on filter, no ferts, water ro , tap and mineral. 

The other 2 crs tanks,light is 18watt t8 for both tanks,  in one there is co2, in the left there are 7 otos , trying for breeding, and here ro mineral, and no ferts.

The last one with neo yellow, light is again cheap 5w led, no ferts , cos difuse in fillter ,water ro -tap and minerals.


----------



## Manisha

So many tanks - all maintained to an excellent standard, not an easy feat...just a stunning gallery!


----------



## nicpapa

Manisha said:


> So many tanks - all maintained to an excellent standard, not an easy feat...just a stunning gallery!



Its easy mainteance tanks... not need a lot of time... 

I clean and rescape a litle , the 180lt, just remove one wood. 
I found lot of derbis under woods, moss melts, and i m sure that bba , is because of them. 

Some photos.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Nicpapa, Simply wonderful


----------



## nicpapa

An updtate of the 180lt


----------



## micheljq

Oh boy this is so nice!  and one fellow aquario who has the courage to show his tanks even when there is algae.

Can i ask what tanks have injected co2 and those that don't?

Thank you,


----------



## Shane Puthuparambil

Wow, fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

micheljq said:


> Oh boy this is so nice!  and one fellow aquario who has the courage to show his tanks even when there is algae.
> 
> Can i ask what tanks have injected co2 and those that don't?
> 
> Thank you,



Algae is in  anyone tank...dont look the photos that he take when u can not see the algae. 
I dose co2 in all my tanks, expect crs and sullawesi tanks, and the one with lot of ansictrus babies...


----------



## micheljq

Thank you


----------



## Doubu

Wow, love everything! May I ask what else you do for your Sulawesi tank other than salty shrimp 7.5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

When i left i loose  lot of sulawesi shrimps 

Left 5 of them , and i moved them in my selevtive breeding of rcs. 




























snowball







orange









Topaz blue







crs













yellow








Some plants emersed emersed...












I done the 100 lt for plants , difficult plants. 



















The setup was with what i had.


----------



## nicpapa

unles it missing one filter , and reactor tank , grow fine. 
bba stop growing.


----------



## papa_c

These are just so lovely to look at..........I think we should ask the mod's to ban you, on the account of causing grievous amounts or envy and depression from all that follow this thread! 

Is that Ammania Bonsai in the front right hand corner of the last picture, any tips on how to grow it  successfully, when ever I try it just melts in a few days from in vitro stock


----------



## Daveslaney

Superb .


----------



## nicpapa

Shrimp tanks


----------



## nicpapa

The 180lt


----------



## chrism

nicpapa said:


> Shrimp tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous tanks!  What plant is that floating with those amazing roots?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

Its  Amazon Frogbit / Limnobium laevigatum, it make big roots because there is no no3 in the water.... it try to find in the substrate.


----------



## nicpapa

Ιm thinking to remove the fisht and do it a crs shrimp tank. 
It still running with one filter. 






And another dutch tank.100lt..  
I move here 30 babies of bnp.. and i ll  move more from another tank. 
It runs 3 weeks, but at the begin i forget the lights on and algae apear..


----------



## limz_777

what in your difficult plant tank list ?


----------



## nicpapa




----------



## nicpapa




----------



## nicpapa

I hear noise today from the hangon filter, and think tha there was air inside,,
Go to clean it , and that was what i saw,
Bnp leaves eggs there.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Robbo4551 said:


> How does it manage to get in there?


Swims up against the flow from the HOB outflow.

Plecs are active at night and will seek out the more highly oxygenated water flowing into the tank. With the cover on it is a perfect plec spawning cave, dark and highly oxygenated.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Robbo4551 said:


> Any chance of baby plecs?


Yes, <"Common Bristlenoses"> are easy to breed. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## nicpapa

Babies get out of the filter but i think that was a nice dinner for tetra.
I have  a problem wiht this tank, it leaking, thats why the lower water.
Remove some plants, to have more waterflow.


----------



## nicpapa

Some photos of the dutch.


----------



## nicpapa

The 180lt change to dutch...


----------



## nicpapa

Updtate of the 100lt
move some platns to the 180lt, it need trims and moves.


----------



## nicpapa

Shrimps tanks update.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Love your shrimp army


----------



## Robbie X

Some amazing looking tanks


----------



## nicpapa

AFter a week the 180lt.


----------



## nicpapa

here is another tank... 
This tank before months was running with co2, ferts  and medium water ( ro + tap water) 
Now its running months now with tap water, 24gh. 
Bnp dont stop to breeding. 








From the last born

























And now again eggs...


----------



## pietert

envious.....and inspired


----------



## nicpapa

A small vide fof the 180lt


----------



## nicpapa

Feeding shrimps with mulberry leaves.


----------



## nicpapa

a small video..
Im trying to keep diferents plants in the tanks,so i remove some and keep some weirds platns .


----------



## nicpapa

Some photos , after water change.


----------



## Eduard18

Hi there! Very nice! So, how many tanks do you have? 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

Eduard18 said:


> Hi there! Very nice! So, how many tanks do you have?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk



Haha now, im keeping 11tanks..  
The 10 are planted..


----------



## nicpapa

180lt before maintenance , some plants trimed before 3 days.


----------



## nicpapa

Week update before wc.


----------



## nicpapa

An update of the 100lt duch
Tank have lot of bba... and im thinking that this internal filter, cant keep the tank clean.
It have a lot of organics .

look that purple plant, im 90% that its ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba' .
Rotala mac get nice red in this tank , also didiplis.
I get Ammannia Pedicellata (Nesaea 'Golden'), its very small, i ll see if it can grow, it came in very bad contitions.

Some photos.


----------



## Eduard18

there are some nice reds 
as you said, an internal filter won't cut the mustard, for such a plant mass an external - or two, for even distribution - is a must; do yourself and this tank a favor and don't cut this corner


----------



## nicpapa

Remove bnp babies from 180lt and put them in another small tank.


----------



## Eduard18

is that a nice nursery or what ?


----------



## nicpapa

An update for 180lt dutch.
This setup running 3 months.
I done 2 water changes this week moved some plants  and clean filters.
Trim a lot .
I didnt change anything in ferts.
Plants look hapy with this setup, but at the end of the week i get some gda on glass.
Im waiting  fishes , more fishes.
Pantanal , i moved it back and reduce it sizes. 


Some photos.


----------



## Eduard18

very beautiful reds


----------



## dean

Stop it  I will dream about having a tank like this tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

I receive fish today...
Now there are 65-70 cardinals.


----------



## nicpapa

A small video of the 180lt


----------



## nicpapa

Trim a lot...
Move some plants.
Add a cave for bnp , because they start to dig.
All plants growing fine with the same routine, expect pantanal...
I think problem is the temp, it get now 27c , i didnt change anything else.
I think its need for co2, but i dont want to raise it more, that the reason i lower and trim hard the  plants..


----------



## Nigel95

The cardinals look amazing with those plants! Awesome tank man  dutch ftw


----------



## nicpapa

update.















Here is a 10lt tank, with bnp babes, i take those from the 180lt













And here is when bnp goes after grow, here it have 100+


----------



## nicpapa

An update of the100lt
Plants grow fine, i didnt change anything in ferts.
I clean substrate before some weeks before there was a lot of bba.
Now its clean, only litle bba on stuck plants.


----------



## nicpapa

a video update of my tanks...


----------



## rodoselada

Beautiful


----------



## nicpapa

Eνα update...



DSC_5871 by nikos , on Flickr



DSC_5869 by nikos , on Flickr



DSC_5868 by nikos , on Flickr


----------



## nicpapa

100lt


----------



## nicpapa

update


----------



## andyone

Beautiful creation, just how much effort do you put into getting such pleasing results. Whats you secret?


----------



## techfool

nicpapa, beautiful pics. What's the plant with anenome-like leaves?


----------



## nicpapa

andyone said:


> Beautiful creation, just how much effort do you put into getting such pleasing results. Whats you secret?


I do not deal with planted much, I'm more concerned with shrimp tanks... 
Those planted tanks, i dose ferts every day and feed fish and shrimps, one every week i trim and do water changes..


----------



## nicpapa

techfool said:


> nicpapa, beautiful pics. What's the plant with anenome-like leaves?



Which one? What photo?


----------



## sonicninja

These tanks are ridiculous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## techfool

nicpapa said:


> Which one? What photo?


3rd pic down, on the right, lime green frilly one. Looks like starbursts.
Not that I can grow frilly plants in my low-everything set up.


----------



## nicpapa

techfool said:


> 3rd pic down, on the right, lime green frilly one. Looks like starbursts.
> Not that I can grow frilly plants in my low-everything set up.



Eriocaulons...


----------



## papa_c

nicpapa said:


> I do not deal with planted much, I'm more concerned with shrimp tanks...



Hey Nic, if this is the case, just imaging what you could achieve with a little bit of focus!  All i can say is stunning, jealousy is kicking in.....


----------



## Linas S

Awesome tanks. 
Love your DIY stuff in shrimp aquariums...


----------



## nicpapa

One more planted tank, this tank is easy .
Water changes every 2 weeks, tap water , no ferts , no co2 ... 
Trim one a month or more... 
Just feeding fish and shrimps.




DSC_6155 by nikos papa, on Flickr



DSC_6156 by nikos papa, on Flickr



DSC_6160 by nikos papa, on Flickr


----------



## nicpapa

video updates... 

100lt dutch shrimp tank


----------



## nicpapa

Going with air filters in shrimp tanks, i buy one big air pump. 
Lowering plant mass in tanks.. i want to see more the shrimps..
I bought some new shrimps, cbs, tangerine tigers, neo yellow fire, neo yellow golden back .


----------



## nicpapa

And the 180 lt


----------



## GHNelson

Very Nice Indeed


----------



## Mannic05

Very nice tanks. Do you think that your plants in the shrimp tanks are not capable to sir driven filters.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

overgrowing...


----------



## MattDear

Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Mannic05

What an amazing tank. What kind of substrate do you use.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T530 met Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

Mannic05 said:


> What an amazing tank. What kind of substrate do you use.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T530 met Tapatalk


its gravel mixed with seachem flourite.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Looking great, very healthy growth


----------



## nicpapa

Three new tanks , dimensions 50x40x40cm ... its around 21gal
I dint have more water Ro that why its empty.


----------



## Mannic05

I'm really looking forward to the futher build of these tanks.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T530 met Tapatalk


----------



## williak

Wow! Can’t wait to see the new work. Those stems are crazy healthy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

Trim a lot..  
Add some plants.


----------



## nicpapa

Neocaridina orange in 36 liters.


----------



## nicpapa

Done some water changes, trims and clean filters, substrate...


----------



## nicpapa

Snowballs


----------



## nicpapa

update of the 180lt


----------



## Edvet

But ............but...........
You don't have the newest ultra special plant LED ......................just T5's
You can;t grow red plants without them................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## nicpapa

Update...


----------



## nicpapa

update of shrimp tanks
I begin to selective breeding of shrimps ...
I keep 3 tanks wiht yellows neos , and 4 for blue neos...
cbs - crs tanks it will move in another tanks... im waiting new shrimps when the weather is beter...



 yellow neos and fire.





















blue neos ....























sullawesi














snowballs





crs-cbs


----------



## nicpapa

a small video of the 180lt dutch


----------



## nicpapa

Sulawesi cardinal 100lt tank


----------



## nicpapa

And more 10 shrimp tanks.. 
snowballs, neo yellows, neo yellow golden backs, blue topaz, other blues, neo  orange , tangerine tiger, crs ,cbs


----------



## nicpapa

Need more space  for planting 
Plants grow nice.. idont have problem.. 
I thing it will  look beter with blue and red lights. 
Now i have 4 whites.


----------



## nicpapa

Two new tanks

A friend gave me glasses , and i cut them , so i bought only the silicone. 

Dimensions in Cm.. 60x35x32, 32 is the hight



]


----------



## nicpapa




----------



## nicpapa

Some shrimp tanks update.



snowball tank...













Orange tank















yellow rili tank















Yellow golden back.







Yellow fire









Red cherry high grade







topaz blue







topaz dark blue


----------



## nicpapa

I like to do
different  thiks it the 180lt tank. 
It goes 1.5 month or more, i remove 2 light bulbs, running now on two 865 orsam 39 watt , 
remove the inline difuser, and add an old glass reactor, that is not move with the water circulation. 
There is low water circulation and surface movement, plants look not movement. 
Pantanal need more light...


----------



## TheAquascaper

Some great tanks there, beautiful shrimp too


----------



## nicpapa

update of shrimp room.
I begin with taiwan bee - pintos..


----------



## mooncake

Looking really lovely!


----------



## Konsa

Hi nicpapa
Absolutely love your shrimp room.Thanks for sharing.
Regards Konsa


----------



## nicpapa

Snowballs









orange









crs Babies 















Red pinto with  eggs


----------



## nicpapa

babies crs cbs


----------



## nicpapa

buce tank snowballs


----------



## nicpapa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=Aoqo4nouAGw


----------



## nicpapa

Another tank video wiht crs ....


----------



## nicpapa

update

Taiwan and pinto tank go very well, i have 80+ babies... 

But they are grow very slow. 































Crs are over polulation on two 100lt tanks







Cbs are 200+ from 4 shrimps that i start. 









f1 tibee x pinto , tibee x crs, tibee x cbs









There is bad thing i have 20 tanks , and i dont have a space for shrimps.


----------



## nicpapa

Shrimp Room August update


----------



## CooKieS

Beautiful shrimps, can you détail your setup? Thanks


----------



## nicpapa

CooKieS said:


> Beautiful shrimps, can you détail your setup? Thanks



Hi there. 
Setup for what tank?


----------



## nicpapa

moved some shrimps and new projects.
And im waiting 3 new species .... 
I am out of tanks and must build 2-3 more.


----------



## david watson

Amazing tanks and lovely shrimp, a true inspiration.


----------



## nicpapa

Here some of my tanks, i redone some of them to try glasgarten shrimp soil.



And here shrimps on feeding.


----------



## nicpapa

December update video


----------



## nicpapa

Shrimp tanks update 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=196&v=RfpXhnTp5Vg


----------



## nicpapa

An update.


----------



## dean

I presume you supply local shops as you have so many 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicpapa

An update added some new tanks .


----------

